# UPDATE: Post #11 - Help!!... Bright red blood, then brown!



## Miss_BB

Okay...

I'm now crapping my pants, and DH has just run home to be with me.
I got home from work, getting ready for midwife appointment, and I have been cramping all day, but thought that was normal - it started to feel like when I get my period, but I dimissed it.

Went to the toilet, and BOOM bright red blood when I wiped... its now just like watery brown.

Anyone else had this????


I read elsewhere that you can have AF bleeds at 4, 8, 12 weeks etc

Is this true??

xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Didn't want to read and run, but at the same time I dont have anything constructive to say. I really dont know, I do know though that cramping is quite normal, and when I spoke to the doctor about this they asked if it was heavy and if there were clots, got the impression that its something to really worry about if its heavy and there are clots.

If its stopped then hopefully that means there is nothing to worry about, plenty of women bleed and everything is fine.

Speak to your doc or mw. Hope everything turns out ok. Thinking of you. x


----------



## Sunshine.

Miss_BB - I experienced early bleeding with this pregnancy & have been to three scans so far & all is well.

Could you call your EPAC to get an early scan?

x


----------



## Jo_banana

I've been spotting since Sunday - sometimes brown, sometimes a pinky colour. It happens to lots of women in early pregnancy (30%). There are all sorts of reasons, some unknown. I've read alot about it (given its happening to me too) and it may be implantation bleeding, or "breakthrough" bleeding when your body hasn't quite geared up to not having periods yet. Or it may be something else. Given you are 7 weeks plus you will be able to get a scan from your local Early Pregnancy Unit to check all is well. I have to wait it out as I'm not quite 6 weeks yet. Your local big hospital should have one. 

But don't think straight away its the worst. It may not be and there are plenty of women here who have had the same and gone on to have healthy babies.

Good luck!

J x


----------



## angelandbump

At the start of my pregnancy, i had a few bleeds and the scans showed the baby was ok. They say its rather comon but should never be ignored. Try calling your midwife today or your epu as most wont open tomorrow with it being a bank holiday if you can't get through, try and relax (do as little as possible) and call them on Tuesday x


----------



## Anxiousmom2b

I had brown spotting and bright red blood about 3 times in the first 10 weeks. If its still bright red or you get big clots in it I would go down to A&E. At my Early Preg Unit you have to be referred by A&E or your doctor. I had two early scans, despite cramps and the blood all is well. i know how much I panicked though each time I saw the red blood so even if its stops, a trip to A&E could ease your mind. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Miss_BB

Hi All,

Thank you so much for your kind replies, luckily I was booked in to see the midwife today at 3:45pm and she seems pretty "non plussed" by the blood.

She got me an appointment at the EPAC in hospital near where I live, for Tuesday at 11am. 

The LONGEST 4 days of my life approch'eth!! Can't get in sooner because of the bank holiday - i've never hated Easter so much...
She said 8 weeks is the right time and quite normal for some women to have a bleed, and that sometimes it can be cervix related, as pregnancy does strange things to them!

If I have severe pain or I am really heavy I am to contact out of hours GP or A&E - at which point they would suspect ectopic and scan to rule that out.

I have to say pregnancy is turning out to be a bigger rollercoaster than I imagined. 

Will update as anything changes.

I just had a shower and the bleeding "seems" to have subsided as have the sharp cramps.

Just have to keep Fx'd and sit it out... my DH is looking after me strumming guitar singing lovely songs, and cooking me chicken kiev! :)

xxx


----------



## missamoo

wot a lovely hubby!
i had bright red blood when i wiped on sunday, had a scan yesterday and everything's fine. you could have an infection or it could be what they call breakthru bleeding, bleeding at the same time as your period.

hope this helps, i'm sure everything's fine!


----------



## littleblonde

No that feeling i bled bright red blood (lots of it and pain)at 7 weeks and 3 days and had to wait 5 long days for my scan. This is what i thought. Was at least if baby was still there after 5 days after bleeding then she would be ok. I have heard fo people have inconclusive scans or haveing to have a rescan or babys passing few hours later. So 5 days or in your case 4 days later if all is ok then that should ease your worrys. I will never forget that day. There was a girl before me and she came out the scan room all happy and went toilet (She must of been having an internal) then we heard her scream when she was told. I was so scared but my little bean was fine. Heartbeating away and moving. She is 29 days old now. I did have a loss before 3 years ago, That started with brown blood. With that pregnancy i always new something wasnt right. Where as this time even with the bleed my head was telling me i would miscarry my heart new all would be ok. Good luck xxx


----------



## jojoD

Not glad you ladies experienced this but glad the thread is here. I'm so so scared. We are 9wks 2days pregnant after our first IVF. I've had three episodes of brown spotting at 6, 7 and 8 weeks. Turned out it was coming from a clot.

But it was always brown until today when I had three streaks of bright red blood when I wiped after the loo. Ended up in casualty for another scan and wee Sticky was fine, heart beating away. Have had no more red and only the smallest bit of brown discharge since.

Am terrified. Do u think it could be my clot even though it was red??


----------



## Miss_BB

UPDATE:

I went to A & E today as the brown blood wasnt stopping and I was feeling dizzy when I stood up, he checked my tummy and said he's happy it isn't ectopic, but couldn't get someone in to do a scan unless I was in danger of dying!

They did a pee test, and it came back Hcg Positive, so he confirmed I am definately pregnant.
Basically I have been sent home and told to wait till Tuesday. He said it could be a miscarriage, or I could get to the scan and everything is okay and its just one of those things and continue with the pregnancy.

I'm still bleeding, goes from brown to bright red blood, to brown.... etc I'm really worried, and every keeps saying to relax and not think the worst, but seriously how can you NOT think the worst!

I've not passed anything tissue like yet, so i'm hoping things are staying intact, I still have sore boobs, feel tired, and nauseas throughout the day.

Have cried on and off all day, and my DH has gone out to get me some TangTastic, and Marshmellows.... comfort food has to help right now!

xx


----------



## babyjiva

make sure to stay off your feet


----------



## purplekitty

Miss_BB said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I went to A & E today as the brown blood wasnt stopping and I was feeling dizzy when I stood up, he checked my tummy and said he's happy it isn't ectopic, but couldn't get someone in to do a scan unless I was in danger of dying!
> 
> They did a pee test, and it came back Hcg Positive, so he confirmed I am definately pregnant.
> Basically I have been sent home and told to wait till Tuesday. He said it could be a miscarriage, or I could get to the scan and everything is okay and its just one of those things and continue with the pregnancy.
> 
> I'm still bleeding, goes from brown to bright red blood, to brown.... etc I'm really worried, and every keeps saying to relax and not think the worst, but seriously how can you NOT think the worst!
> 
> I've not passed anything tissue like yet, so i'm hoping things are staying intact, I still have sore boobs, feel tired, and nauseas throughout the day.
> 
> Have cried on and off all day, and my DH has gone out to get me some TangTastic, and Marshmellows.... comfort food has to help right now!
> 
> xx


Still having pg symptoms is a positive thing hun, I too have suffered with brown discharge and am adamant that it had something to do with having sex the night before. could this be your case, something to do with your cervix i think ????? 

I know what your going through hun, i have been sleeping on the sofa all day because i hardly got no sleep last nite due to worrying.

I wish you all the best and have my fingers tightly crossed for you.

xxx


----------



## Jo_banana

I'm surprised your local EPU won't give you a scan. You're almost 8 weeks. Have you rung them to see what they say (as opposed to the dr. in A&E...).


----------



## AP

Having your symptoms is a good thing! Mine literally went 10 mins before i started bleeding when i mc. Couldnt believe it. Everything still stands in your favor hun!


----------



## Miss_BB

purplekitty said:


> Still having pg symptoms is a positive thing hun, I too have suffered with brown discharge and am adamant that it had something to do with having sex the night before. could this be your case, something to do with your cervix i think ?????
> 
> I know what your going through hun, i have been sleeping on the sofa all day because i hardly got no sleep last nite due to worrying.
> 
> I wish you all the best and have my fingers tightly crossed for you.
> 
> xxx

Thank you hun, I don't think its sex related as we've been arguing all week, and sex has been right out the window! The consultant at the hospital asked the very same question, and he laughed when we said we hadn't and said that was more strange for a newly wed couple than the bleeding during pregnancy! :) - it made me smile for a while anyway.

I did have a Loop Excision (LLETZ) 5 years ago, as I had CIN III on my cervix. The midwife mentioned yesterday that the cervix can bleed like I am at around this time as the hormones do funny things to it, but again, its all not knowing - i'm sure the scan will show everything..

Thanks again for reading and messaging, just to have someone reply is heart warming, and comforting.
xx


----------



## Miss_BB

Jo_banana said:


> I'm surprised your local EPU won't give you a scan. You're almost 8 weeks. Have you rung them to see what they say (as opposed to the dr. in A&E...).

Both the midwife and the Dr in Hospital said no scan till tuesday, the midwife called the EPU whilst I was sat with her yesterday, and they said because of the easter hoildays, friday and monday everyone is out.
The Dr at A&E said i'd have to be hemorraghing before they'd called in a scan person (whatever they are called!!)

It stinks I know... but I suppose they take the stance they can't change it even if it is a m/c.


x


----------



## Miss_BB

sb22 said:


> Having your symptoms is a good thing! Mine literally went 10 mins before i started bleeding when i mc. Couldnt believe it. Everything still stands in your favor hun!

Thanks for your message.
I am still feeling sick, DH just cooked sweet and sour pork and I started feeling sick at the whiff of it. Boobs still swollen and sore, and generally feeling pooped beyond belief.

Keeping fingers crossed that little somebody is hanging on in there!
xx


----------



## eckarta

when i was pregnant with my twins 5+ years ago i had not a drop of blood... uneventful pregnancy and had them at 37 weeks gestation.. got pregnant february 09 and was fine for the first 6 weeks then started with the light pink blood (it was good friday... same as today.. eeks!!!) and everyone told me it was fine, that happens, blah blah blah, nurses asked me if i had sex with DH and i said NO... tried to stay off my feet and just relax but i remember EVERY cramp, every drop of pee i felt,... i went to the bathroom so many times just to wipe and see if i was still bleeding.. it was never enough to warrent a pad or anything... went to the dr the next morning and she told me that my cervix was closed and did HCG test that came back with low numbers.. i think 748.. i was to come back monday for repeat HCG to see if levels have risen or not... well sunday (easter AND my birthday on top of it) was miserable!! monday morning i woke up and went to the bathroom and passed tissue... clots and the whole nine yards.. still went to do HCG just to make sure it was ending and it was.. numbers were down to 52,... we were devistated... now with this pregnancy no bleeding at all... so its wierd how Some ladies bleed and some dont... I know my doctor asked me on wednesday if i was bleeding or anything and i said no.. she said my pap smear had come back mildly abnormal and sometimes that happens with pregnancy.. it does wierd stuff to your cervix... so maybe your cervix is just irritated with all the change... the blood could be coming from your vaginal vault too.. its just so hard to tell at this point... i am sending good vibes to you!!! i know people say not to worry about it and it is really easier said than done... best of luck girlie!!!

**forgot to mention that with miscarriage i lost the symptoms really fast... no sore boobs no nothing.. i felt fine..**


----------



## Jo_banana

Miss_BB said:


> Jo_banana said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised your local EPU won't give you a scan. You're almost 8 weeks. Have you rung them to see what they say (as opposed to the dr. in A&E...).
> 
> Both the midwife and the Dr in Hospital said no scan till tuesday, the midwife called the EPU whilst I was sat with her yesterday, and they said because of the easter hoildays, friday and monday everyone is out.
> The Dr at A&E said i'd have to be hemorraghing before they'd called in a scan person (whatever they are called!!)
> 
> It stinks I know... but I suppose they take the stance they can't change it even if it is a m/c.
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ah, I see. You'd have thought they would have someone there despite it being Easter. Our bodies don't stop doing stuff just because of the holidays! Ahh well.

But just so you know I do understand how you are feeling. I'm 6 weeks and have been spotting since Sunday. Nothing much, just a bit on the loo roll each day (though not each time I go). Sometimes brown. Somtimes pink. I also still have my symptoms and I am pregnant still I know. But my emotions have gone from freaking out to not worrying to freaking out again. I rang my EPU but I'm not far enough along for them to do anything. I've been told to wait and see. Which I am doing. But Its horrible. So hugs to you and sending you my best that it all works out for you okay.

As for me.. well I think its my cervix. Instinct maybe, but I think a woman's instinct when it comes to her pregnancy is _VERY_ precise.

J xx


----------



## littleblonde

its so hard isnt it to not worry. and for every person that says they where ok after bleeding someone else wasnt. i have been pregnant twice. one ended in miscarriage and 1 ended in my healthy baby girl. The pregnancy i miscarried i had brown bleeding and still had my symptons till a week after i passed everything. the pregnancy that resulted in a baby i had bright red blood at 8 weeks and i lost my symptons. the fact you have not had clots is a good sign. i had a bleed that went from red to brown and red again and had no clots.


----------



## Miss_BB

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/306179-wish-me-luck-2.html


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

My girlfriend had some red blood 2 weeks ago followed by pink and some brown [at 9 weeks]

We panicked and went to see the doc straight away who booked us into the early pregnancy unit at Bradford Royal, but being a Friday, we couldn't be seen until the Monday.

A very long, sleepless weekend and went to the hospital, had a scan there and then - and there was our little bean - heat beating away!!

The doc at the hospital said bleeding was common, but that we did the right thing in getting it checked out. 

Very stressful this having a baby lark [even more so for you lady's!!]. 

Hope all go's well for you.


----------



## angels3..

just popped in from 2nd tri and havent read all the posts, but i had heavy brown bleeding from 7 to 11wks it did turn red a few times but mostly brown and it turned out it was a pool of blood surrounding the baby in the amniotic sac but bubs was fine and the blood was all gone by 14wks hope you have a HH PG x x


----------



## Miss_BB

angels3.. said:


> just popped in from 2nd tri and havent read all the posts, but i had heavy brown bleeding from 7 to 11wks it did turn red a few times but mostly brown and it turned out it was a pool of blood surrounding the baby in the amniotic sac but bubs was fine and the blood was all gone by 14wks hope you have a HH PG x x

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, it has definately tested the nerves, emotions, and DH for sure!! :)

I go tomorrow for a 2nd lot of bloods to test HCG.
It seems I'm not as far along as I thought... maybe only 4 weeks from the scan as there is no gestational sac, but the lining is thicker (11.2mm) and my cervix is still closed on physical exam -confusion came as my last proper LMP was 5th Feb and I didn't get a BFP till 26th March!!

Its nice to read from people like yourself to know you can bleed and everything be okay :)

Thanks again
xx


----------



## Miss_BB

gonnabeadaddy said:


> My girlfriend had some red blood 2 weeks ago followed by pink and some brown [at 9 weeks]
> 
> We panicked and went to see the doc straight away who booked us into the early pregnancy unit at Bradford Royal, but being a Friday, we couldn't be seen until the Monday.
> 
> A very long, sleepless weekend and went to the hospital, had a scan there and then - and there was our little bean - heat beating away!!
> 
> The doc at the hospital said bleeding was common, but that we did the right thing in getting it checked out.
> 
> Very stressful this having a baby lark [even more so for you lady's!!].
> 
> Hope all go's well for you.

Hi gonnabeadaddy :)

Thank you for your reply too, Ibet your going thru a whole host of things with your girlfriend, I know my DH is very used to inspecting the tissue (sorry tmi...!) now when I pee for the state of bleeding lol :)

I'm keeping an optimistic mind, and given that i'm not as far along as I thought, it could be implantation bleeding. Also could be a miscarriage but i've had one set of bloods yesterday, and another tomorrow so will see if my hormones are pumping up!!

Take Care :)


----------



## bankiebabe

ive had bleeding since a week past monday had scan last thursday which showed sac but nothing else got another scan tomorrow to check if all is ok and a lil bean can be seen.


----------

